# Virus Research



## clipper (May 22, 2016)

It seems the consensus now is that the viruses carried by Varrora mites are one of the main causes of colony losses in our bees. All the research and discussion I see however, is focused on controlling the mites that carry the virus. Is anyone aware of research that is being done to learn more about the viruses that we think are causing our losses? It seems to me that everything we can learn about these viruses would be helpful in devising a strategy for keeping our bees healthier. Do we even know if viruses are: 
1. Transmitted from Varrora mite to adult bee only?
2. Transmitted from Varrora mite to bee larvae? 
3. Transmitted from adult bee to adult bee?
4. Transmitted from worker bee to larvae in royal jelly?
5. Transmitted from worker bees to queens through feeding?

When I was in high school (long ago) I was given a sugar cube with a drop of vaccine on it to immunize me against the polio virus. Are there researchers working to isolate the viruses affecting bees today and develop a vaccine that could be fed in sugar water? Do we even know if bees have an immune system that could be stimulated to fight live viruses? I realize a vaccine could not be fed when honey supers were on the hive and might not be effective during honey flows due to bees not taking sugar water. However, it could allow us to raise virus free winter bees and virus free spring bees which would make it easier to keep our bees alive when combined with continued treatment for mites.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Off the top of my head, there are 2 strains of DWV, one which does not express the terrible colony sickness as the other. They have been working in the direction of vaccination. Also a lot of work being done with rNA and such but who knows where all that will lead.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Not an expert by any stretch. A vaccine might be possible but would need to be continuously fed as it wouldn’t be transfered from one generation to the next and bees have short lifespans. 

Antiviral treatments are difficult and not really available and I think viruses change all the time so hard to keep up with. Would be expensive. 

Do we want to be adding these things to our hives?


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

Probably a better approach would be to develop resistant bees.


----------

